# Diagnose-Software / BootCD /Hardware-Check!



## wischmopp90 (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich kann auf einem meiner Rechner kein Windows Betriebsystem also WinXP / Win2000 installieren. Ich bekomme immer einen Blusescreen der sich aber auch nicht deuten läst! Nun würde ich gerne Mal die Hardware checken da ich vermute es liegt am Board. Kennt jmd. von euch BootCD's mit Hardware Diagnose Tools? UltimatBoot hat kaum welche.... Ich hatte mal eine die hieß <Name>'s Tools oder so...

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Alex Duschek (28. Juni 2006)

Mit Memtest kannst du den Arbeitsspeicher überprüfen und für Festplatten halte dich an das


----------



## Radhad (29. Juni 2006)

Knoppix wäre auch eine Möglichkeit!


----------



## wischmopp90 (29. Juni 2006)

und welches tool auf der cd? Ich mein die is voll mit sachen!


----------



## GFX-Händchen (12. Februar 2007)

Keine Ahnung ob sich das Problem schon erledigt hat?!

Würde den Rechner zu einem Spezialisten tun der mit spezieller Diagnose-Software die Hardware testen kann.
Für eine Privatperson ist so eine Software viel zu teuer.


----------



## octo124 (12. Februar 2007)

@GFX-Händchen - achte mal auf das Erstellungsdatum und dann lass solche alten Dinge da wo sie hingehören = im Keller.
Ansonsten hast weder du noch der Threadersteller recht, gibt etliches for free in der Full-Version:
http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287
Einfach die Herstellersite besuchen und dann Klick auf den Programmnamen.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo!


octo124 hat gesagt.:


> .....achte mal auf das Erstellungsdatum und dann lass solche alten Dinge da wo sie hingehören = im Keller.....


Das Erstellungsdatum hat rein garnichts mit der "aktualität" des Problems zu tun.
Mann kann zwar, so wie GFX-Händchen es gemacht hat, annehmen dass sich das Problem schon erledigt hat, aber sicher sein kan man sich nicht.
Oder Kennst Du den Verwendungszweck des PC's?!
Vieleicht steht dieser ja auch seit Monaten in der Ecke rum, grad weil das Problem nicht gelöst ist?!

Bei solch einer Denkensweise wundert es mich jedenfalls nicht dass ich selbst nach über 1,5 Jahren keine Hilfe für mein Problem bekommen habe.
Und das wo mir eigentlich jeder der Englisch kann, mir in 5 Minuten hätte helfen können.
Nein, ich kann kein Englisch (bis auf ein paar einzelne Worte).
Ich habe es zwar in der Schule gehabt, aber dass ist schon weit über 20 Jahre her.
Und da Computer damals sehr teuer wahren und ich auch sonst kein Englisch brauchte, habe ich praktisch alles wieder "verlernt".
Da ich aber nicht so schnell den Kopf in den Sand stecke, habe ich mein Problem nun doch selbst lösen können.
Als Dank für die "vielfältige" Hilfe, die ganz sicher auch aus solcher Denkensweise herrührt, habe ich mich aber dazu entschlossen die Lösung für mich zu behalten.
Vieleicht kommen andere dann ja doch mal auf die Idee dass auch ein altes Problem noch immer aktuell sein kann (oder wieder aktuell werden könnte).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## GFX-Händchen (12. Februar 2007)

octo124 hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten hast weder du noch der Threadersteller recht, gibt etliches for free in der Full-Version:
> http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287
> Einfach die Herstellersite besuchen und dann Klick auf den Programmnamen.


Du hast auf dem Gebiet wohl keine Ahnung was für wirklich tolle Tools es da im kommerziellen Bereich gibt.
Da haben Freeware keine Chance!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (13. Februar 2007)

1. Würde ich mal genau nachschauen, was im Bluescreen steht, manchmal lasst sich auch durch das Speicherabbild was rauslesen,
2. es gibt http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ da sind alle nötigen Tools drauf, um deinen Rechner zu prüfen.


----------



## Cecile Etter (16. Februar 2007)

oh ja,geb ich DrDau 200% Recht.
Und wenn schon dauernd auf die Suchfunktion verwiesen wird,dann gibt es keine alten threads.Fuer irgendwen ist es immer brandaktuell.
Und es ist sehr Sinnvoll fuer die geplagten Sucher,wenn eine weitere Frage zum Thema gleich in einen Aehnlichen Threads gepostet wird.

Deshalb haeng ich mich hier dran:

Nach dem fast alles andere getestet wurde,bleibt fast nur noch das mobo als Uebeltaeter.(blackscreens,voruebergehende Farbveraenderungen.beides tritt an einem andern PC nicht auf/beides 
tritt auch nach Einbau einer neuen Graka weiterhin auf.

FRAGE:Wie testet man ein mobo?

Einbau in einen andern PC taugt nicht,weil die Stoerungen oft auch einige Tage nicht vorkommen..
Weiss nicht,ob es sich dabei um einen leichten Schaden an einer Platine oder schlechten Kontakt handeln koennte,der NICHT an der Graka,oder deren Einbau liegt.
Also gibt es eine freewaresoftware fuer einen mobotest,der sowas erfassen wuerde?
Wie/womit testet ein professioneller Tech. ein mobo?


----------

